# Tomoka State Park Florida



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Going to the race







at Daytona the weekend of 15 Feb. I got the last site available at Tomoka State Park outside Daytona. Did a search in the forum, nothing came up, anyone ever stayed there have any input on the Park.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

E9E1CEF said:


> Going to the race
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We haven't stayed there. Please post a write up and pictures after your trip. Would be a good weekend trip from here. Enjoy the race!

Thanks


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

We go there about 1-2 times a year and enjoy it quite a bit. The interior roads of the park are dirt, with some soft sand in the sites. It is nice and wooded with a road that leads down to a boat ramp area where canoes can be rented. We've done some fishing there and our kids like the Indian statue that they have at the end of this road. This park will definately give you the peace and quiet after daytona. We are staying at home during race time because it can clog up the interstates around there. Oh and of course the usual mosquitoes and ticks, comes with the territory. Have a great trip.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

tomoka park is awesome, of course, I lived near there for 20 years and enjoyed the NASCAR race every year. Now, too crowded, but the park is nice. have fun, make sure you do the loop.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input LabbyCampers and gator_back, fl_diesel I'll get you a sitrep when I get back.


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Sitrep for Tomoka Park 
Enjoyable stay. Got a little loud at night with a race crowd, to be expected. I am sure any other time, except bike week it's nice and quite. We did not take the Outback on this trip since it was just my Dad and I, we took our pop up.
Approx 100 sites. Each site can park up to 34 ft as stated in the brochure, has water, picnic table, camp fire ring and elect, 30 or 50 amp depending on site.
Restroom facilities where clean and semi modern with showers. What site you stay on dictates your walk to the rest room.
Handicap sites are next to the restrooms with concrete pads and concrete sidewalks to the rest rooms.
Has a community building and play ground. The river runs next to the camp ground.
Camp store about 1/4 mile away







at the boat ramp. Limited grocery's, mainly fishing and boating items and canned goods.
About 5 miles away at the I95 exit where you get off to go to the park is a large grocery store and gas station.
A dump site is located on the camp ground.
A nice State Park to park your RV if you plan on going to the races, bike week or any other venue held at Daytona.








Sorry no pics, cameras where with the DW on her cruise.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

E9E1CEF,
Thanks for the reconnaissance. I plan on heading there for a weekend trip soon.


----------

